# Hi! Newbie from Dallas here



## LisaR (May 17, 2006)

Actually been lurking and have posted 1 or 2 comments here & there but wanted to introduce myself. I'm a trained artist living in Dallas and just stumbled upon the site looking for swatches one day and never left! It's a great source for info & tips. Great tutes on here and wonderful suggestions and help! Looking forward to making it through as many topics as I can. 

Take care,
Lisa


----------



## Dawn (May 17, 2006)

Welcome Lisa!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 17, 2006)

welcome indeed.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## user2 (May 17, 2006)

Hi and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Wattage (May 18, 2006)

Glad to have another artist in the community! Welcome aboard!


----------



## mspixieears (May 18, 2006)

Hi Lisa, welcome to Specktra!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 18, 2006)

welcome to specktra Lisa


----------



## midnightlouise (May 19, 2006)

Welcome Lisa! Glad to have you here!


----------



## LisaR (May 20, 2006)

Thanks all! This is about the friendliest forum around. I appreciate the welcomes and all the great information that ya'll put out on the boards.


----------



## Designergirl9 (May 20, 2006)

welcome!!!


----------



## Jessica (May 21, 2006)

Lisa,
So glad that you are here!!!!  Welcome to Specktra!  Soooo......have you made a visit to the pro store that opened recently in Dallas?  and if so please share


----------



## LisaR (May 22, 2006)

Oh yes! I'm lucky enough to live about a mile from the largest shopping center in Dallas and it contains the MAC pro store, Sephora, Nordies, Neimans, Aveda, Bath & Body Works and Barny's is opening in the Fall. I resist the call to stop *every day!* lol

The Pro Store here is is very nice though I usually only go when there's a major launch. I don't know if all pro stores are laid out this way but it's cheek colors, e/s's, l/s's, pencils, (mostly color on the right) and foundations along the left side of the store. 

It's usually crowded on weekends but during the week it's a snap to get in and out of. 

If you ever find yourself in Dallas and you're a MAC addict (or a make-up addict for that matter) a trip to the NorthPark Pro Store is a must!


----------



## Shimmer (May 22, 2006)

I haven't gone to Northpark. :/
I'm close enough to the parks at arlington to where I never think about going to Northpark.


----------



## LisaR (May 22, 2006)

It's a beautiful place to shop with SO many options for retail product choices - just wonderful stores. It's worth the trip over just to visit. I was just in Arlington a couple of months ago for the aesthetics show that was held there. You're only a hop & skip from Dallas. Come visit!


----------

